

Nginx distribution with advanced features, by Alibaba - aram
https://github.com/alibaba/tengine

======
chx
Check
[https://github.com/openresty/ngx_openresty/issues/54](https://github.com/openresty/ngx_openresty/issues/54)

As agentzh claims, tengine makes much bigger changes to nginx and if you check
the repo it's only 1.4 compatible while 1.6 has been out since April.
Openresty has patches against 1.7 even.

